

Women 2.0 x Startup Quote: Rebecca Woodcock, co-founder, Cake Health - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6561670722

======
raychancc
Finding out about the competition was the best thing to happen to us since it
forced us to lean forward, accelerating our launch.

\- Rebecca Woodcock (@rebeccawoodcock)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6561670722>

